# What do you all like to drink?



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

What do you all like to drink???

I like to drink Arnold Palmer it is a drinkk that is mixed with Ice Tea and Lemanade!:roll:


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

im drinking one right now!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

kool aide--red
cola
tropicana orange juice
...lol


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

oliver red wine, and a polish beer called zyviec (sp?) those are always favorites at my sch club


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I drink unsweet tea ... i know I'm boring!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

a you aint as boring as me!


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

dr pepper girl here.
and tequilla

not together, lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Im a dr. pepper addict.. in remission right now.. lol All I have been drinking is water, milk and juice... I haven't had pop in over a week.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

1dog said:


> What do you all like to drink???
> 
> I like to drink Arnold Palmer it is a drinkk that is mixed with Ice Tea and Lemanade!:roll:


Thats a nice drink the cans are huge, I like the Vitamin Water defense, power-c is my second choice, then I like the turkey hill lemonade icetea combo but halve to dilute it with water, to much sugar


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i am still drinking that arnold stuff!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i drink diet mt. dew. best gift god could give a diabetic.  if i dont got my dew, its like me not having a cig., stay outta the way!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i hear ya!! MOUNTAIN DEW!!! my numero uno choice, and my last choice!!!!

i will also have some dr. pepper if its "coke" products at a restaurant.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I cant start my day with out a Nos in the morning. I'm also a big Mt Dew fan  as for tea gotta go with peach snapple


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I hate tea in all forms.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My boyf likes that NOS stuff too... it gets him going for work.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Orange Juice with breakfast
5 hour to wake up 
Unsweet Tea all day 
On the weekends "Pink Cadilacs, Tequila Sunrise or Strawberry Margarites 

Oh Red Bull Cola or Jolt at training umm!!


----------



## shalynn19 (Sep 6, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> i drink diet mt. dew. best gift god could give a diabetic.  if i dont got my dew, its like me not having a cig., stay outta the way!


LOL!!! i hear ya on that one i am a MT. DEW addict. i have to have mt. dew and my cigs or you won't like me very much


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

my fav


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Lots of people on this forum seems to drink this way to often


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

100 proof Captains w/ coke. But uh, on the daily, I drink cola. If I'm feeling crappy, I drink Sparks. If I'm out at dinner and don't wanna drink I drink tea or coke. If I'm having mexican I drink tequila based drinks. Actually, not many drinks I don't like. I try new stuff all the time, but this here is what is typical.


----------



## shalynn19 (Sep 6, 2009)

Czar said:


> Lots of people on this forum seems to drink this way to often


LOL i like that


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I mostly drink water.But I love Pepsi with peanuts in it!Yummy!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

dixieland said:


> I mostly drink water.But I love Pepsi with peanuts in it!Yummy!!!


lol pepsi with peanuts in it..I've never heard of that b4..sounds nasty but hey to each his own....


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I use to be a Pepsi Junky OMG I could go thru a 3liter a day by myself, nO more ....
Now I go thru phases ... 
Shwepps Gingerale
Arizona Green Tea
Apple Juice 
Cranberry Juice
Vitamin Water Dragon fruit
Water !


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i drink coffee and water.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> lol pepsi with peanuts in it..I've never heard of that b4..sounds nasty but hey to each his own....


Try it just once!It gives the Pepsi a nice nutty flavor,but not too much nutty flavor.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Try it just once!It gives the Pepsi a nice nutty flavor,but not too much nutty flavor.


Sure I'll give it a try.... Like this say. Can't knock it untill u try it


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I had this phillipino coconut juice once, it had a peanut flavor to it because they just pulverized the nut and stuck it in a can. I don't think I could drink it by itself.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet Iced Tea - green or black
cherry-coke, dr. pepper, cream soda - those orange & cream sodas @ cracker barrel-Yum
Smart water
Vitamin Water
GrapeCran Juice
Orange, pineapple & nana juice

..yeah I'm a sugar/caff addict x)


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

I mix Mountain Dew, Pepsi, fruit punch, and lemonade. Good stuff.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

im a turkeyhill green tea junkie....i love the stuff...but i have gotten into buying like peach juice and cherry juice and adding it to the green tea...its soooooooooooooo Good!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

does beer count as a drink?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Iced tea with lotsa lemon!!! I could drink it all day everyday..lol..and I sure do love me a milkshake...mmm


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

juice.. i drink lots of juice.. all sorts.. tea & water otherwise

for beer.. i drink Newcastle or if the roomie has some Heinekens i'll drink those... lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I love water, haterade, banana strawberry smoothies with vanilla ice cream and milk. those i like. soda....yuck!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> I love water, haterade, banana strawberry smoothies with vanilla ice cream and milk. those i like. soda....yuck!!


you just made me real thirsty talkin bout that smoothie with ice cream :clap:


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

lol water for me please only thing i drink


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

thaim said:


> does beer count as a drink?


i was totally thinking the same thing!!!

so not counting the copious amounts of busch light (hey, i'm cheap, gotta problem with that  )

i am more or less a pepsi drinker, besides my coffee in the AM. i do switch it up with some dr pepper and mt dew while at work sometimes.
i also drink alot of water, part of the whole beer thing  and yes i should probably look into teeth whitening LOL!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

RPBK806 said:


> you just made me real thirsty talkin bout that smoothie with ice cream :clap:


Ah man, i used to get the best strawberry banana soothies with ice cream at smoothie king!! too bad they closed down where I live.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

This is easy!!! Fullers London Pride!!!! If that's not on tap then it goes as follows. 
Stone IPA
Firestone DBA
PBR
Gatorade
Water


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

I LOVE ONE PARTS PERRIER AND ONE PARTS MINUTE MAID-CHERRY LIMEADE!!!
BEST STUFF i EVER MADE!!!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I mainly drink water, but if I'm eating a couple cookies I'll take some milk.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Gotta have my Ice Mint-mocha latte every morning.

Red Bull//Monster
Lemonade vitamin waters


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I love diet coke...strawberry and banana smoothies...Im really into coffee either hot or ice coffee..chocolate shakes ...chocolate milk and whey protien shake with banana and ice blended up.mmmm mmm good


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

MMMMMMMM... MONSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


all the diet coke lovers out there... diet coke will give you BRAIN TUMORS!!!

KA ZAR!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

monster will kill you fster then diet coke lmao


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Lets see Wild Turkey, smirnoff triple black vodka, bacardi 151, captain morgan, etc.... => only on certain occassions, once I start I have a hard time stopping(runs in the family)

Daily
1. Sweet Tea
2. Sprite
3. Mt. Dew
4. Dr. Pepper


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I love soda any kind of soda right now I've been drinking a looooot of shasta too broke to afford the good stuff LOL as far as beer goes I keep it simple bud light or coors I don't drink hard liquor.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Czar said:


> I love diet coke...strawberry and banana smoothies...Im really into coffee either hot or ice coffee..chocolate shakes ...chocolate milk and whey protien shake with banana and ice blended up.mmmm mmm good


MMm - planet smoothie has THE BEST Orange Dreamsicle Smoothies 

Dunkin or Starbucks?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

dixieland said:


> I mostly drink water.But I love Pepsi with peanuts in it!Yummy!!!


my husband told me his grandfather drinks pepsi with peanuts in it...i have never heard of anyone else doing that.

anyways...
for me it is gatorade...maybe gatorade mixed with water..sometimes milk even though i am kinda scared of milk right now. no booze here


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

I am a coffee addict...all day everyday!

My recreational drink of choice, Southern Comfort..straight up no lime


----------

